
Ask HN: Where Are the Cheap Remote Desktop Services? - WheelsAtLarge
I want a service that would let me remote from anywhere in the world and have the same desktop. It would be $50 to $75 a year.  At the very least, a desktop where I would run a specific app remotely that maintains its state. But I have not found one that&#x27;s cheap. Yes, AWS has a service but it&#x27;s not cheap.<p>I would love to buy a Chromebook and have it connect to a full app like Paintshop or whatever and never have to deal with a full desktop again.<p>We are getting to the point where a full desktop is less and less needed but it would be nice to have a service like that now. I figured by now it would be all over the place. Where are they?
======
kjksf
The cheapest I know is [http://winity.io/](http://winity.io/) ($12/month i.e.
$144/year).

Your price expectation is unrealistic. At $50/year a provider would earn $500
after 10 years. That has to pay for the actual hardware, windows license,
space in datacenter, power, bandwidth etc. It's a miracle that winity can
provide their service for $144/year.

~~~
WheelsAtLarge
Thanks for the info. I'll look into them.

I don't think my price point is that unrealistic. Who would have thought you
would be able to buy a powerful handheld computer for less than $100? Yet we
can.

I get your point but it sure would be nice to have a cheap service.

------
xxdesmus
Check this out -- [https://lowendbox.com/blog/is-it-possible-to-use-your-vps-
as...](https://lowendbox.com/blog/is-it-possible-to-use-your-vps-as-a-virtual-
workspace/) \-- it's pretty much exactly what you'd like to accomplish.

~~~
WheelsAtLarge
Thx, will do.

------
xxdesmus
Ubuntu (or a similar OS) Desktop on a VPS? You won't get it for $75 a year
most likely, but it wouldn't be all that much more.

A DigitalOcean 1GB RAM VPS ($10/month) likely would be plenty as long as you
use xfce.

~~~
WheelsAtLarge
I'll try this. Sounds like an interesting project. thx!

------
mattkrea
They have all failed. OnLive Desktop was a great example of this.

[http://www.pcworld.com/article/253628/onlive_desktop_virtual...](http://www.pcworld.com/article/253628/onlive_desktop_virtual_office_apps_on_your_ipad.html)

~~~
WheelsAtLarge
Yes, thx for pointing it out. I had forgotten about it.

All I can say is, "BRING IT BACK!" :)

